# Carl's Country Buffet - by Big Beautiful Dreamer (BHM, Dining, WG)



## WG Story Drone (Feb 10, 2006)

*BHM, Dining, WG: *_An offering from the mailbag  in which Joel grows to become the man of her dreams for the woman of his . . ._
*
Carls Country Buffet

By Big Beautiful Dreamer*​
Strange  Joel had never noticed that little restaurant before. He slowed the car. Oh, yeah. It used to be a Mexican restaurant. Before that, a pizza joint; before that, Chinese. Every town seemed to have a retail death spot, where businesses went to die.

GRAND OPENING, read the sign. Carls Country Buffet. As if in response, Joels stomach growled. He glanced at the dashboard clock. 6:00; hed had to stay late at the library doing research for his latest book. What the heck. He could afford a meal out occasionally.

Good evening, the hostess said brightly. Welcome to Carls. How many?

Oh, ah, just me, Joel stammered, feeling his face heat up. The hostess looked to be in her early twenties. Five foot four or so, she wore her dark hair in a bouncy ponytail. The cream-colored top and black Capri pants hugged her delicate curves. The smile of welcome made apples out of her cheeks. Surely there wasnt a gleam in her eyes  surely she welcomed all the customers the same way.

Joel couldnt help but stare at her compact bottom as the hostess sashayed toward the table in the corner.

Here you go, she said brightly. Would you like the buffet, or would you like a menu to look at?

The buffet, please, Joel said. And iced tea to drink.

Help yourself, she said. Its all you can eat. We ask only that you use a clean plate for each trip.

Joel barely heard her as he headed for the buffet. Most buffets were half-hearted affairs, but this one seemed to stretch on for miles. Joel was so hungry he was a little lightheaded; hed skipped lunch, and the small bagel that was breakfast was in another lifetime. Enticed by the sight of all that food, he heaped his plate high. Creamy pinto beans ran into plump macaroni elbows; a slice of roast beef rested precariously atop a mountain of mashed potatoes. Two yeast rolls slick with butter hung on to the edge of the plate, clinging to the roast chicken leg.

Joel daydreamed as he ate, each warm, moist bite sliding down his throat. Unobtrusively, he watched the hostess as she made her rounds. She kept catching his eye. Was it just his imagination?

She scooped the two empty plates off the table and laid down two more. Doing double duty tonight? Joel couldnt believe he had just spoken to her!

Yes, Michelles home sick, she said, making a face of pretend disgust. I love my job, though.

I love your food! Joel blurted.

The girl winked. I can see that. Eat up  we love customers with big appetites. And  her voice dropped a notch. I love my men big.

He wasnt imagining it! She was flirting with him! Joel blushed as he watched her rear view recede. His cock grew tight. After two huge platefuls of food, that wasnt the only thing getting tight, Joel realized as he took a swallow of tea. Pausing to chat with the girl had given him time to realize that he was stuffed.

His formerly flat stomach bulged roundly outward, straining against his waistband. He stifled a belch. Time to stop.

Or was it?

I like my men big, shed said. How big?

His mind made up, he lumbered back to the buffet tables with the two new plates in his hands. He piled up first one, then the other. A little more stuffing, some more chicken, some shrimp that wasnt there last time; rolls, yes, definitely more rolls, and some more potatoes, those were good, and cant forget dessert. Cherry cobbler, peach crumble, chocolate cake, chocolate pudding, apple pie.

He thumped down into the chair, resettling it farther away from the table. Every time the girl  Kristi, her name tag read  came by to refill his glass, she winked at him.

On Joel ate. He ate and ate and ate. His swollen and aching belly bulged, ballooning over his waistband. He undid his pants. Burp. God, that felt better. Reaching for his glass, he must have leaned over slightly. Hic! Ow. The zipper on his pants notched downward.

Was the room warmer all of a sudden? Incredibly, both plates were empty. Kristi was refilling his glass. Thats a good boy, she purred. Leaning back, Joel massaged his hugely distended stomach, now tight as a drum. His sides ached, his stomach throbbed. Ooof, he managed. Kristi laid the check on the table along with another scrap of paper. Mechanically, Joel handed her his credit card. The other piece of paper was her phone number.

Joel had no memory of waddling to the car, squeezing into the seat, and driving home. 

The next morning, he awoke, head pounding, mouth dry. His stomach had deflated slightly, but still ballooned upward as he lay on his back. He staggered to the bathroom and stepped onto the talking scale. One. Seventy. Two, the scale announced mechanically. Five pounds overnight! A huge burp rattled his frame. 

Then Joel realized his boxer shorts were tented out. Blushing, he went back to the bedroom and picked up the phone.

Fifteen minutes later, still in shock, he sat on the side of the bed.

Joel, Id love to go out with you, Kristi had said. But youre too slight for my tastes. I was impressed with your  performance  last night, she laughed throatily. If you could keep it up, I would consider going out with you  forty or fifty pounds from now.

Forty or fifty pounds! Impossible. But that wasnt what echoed in his head. I was impressed  going out with you  performance  keep it up  keep it up  keep it up 


----------



## WG Story Drone (Feb 10, 2006)

Joel had finished the research on his latest book. He had the next year to write it and a foundation grant to pay the bills. And Kristi was the most beautiful girl hed ever seen. Yowzers. 

Just then, his stomach gurgled. He pressed a hand to it. Was last nights gorge taking his toll? 

So what! Joel made the first impulsive decision of his adult life. He wanted Kristi. Whatever it took, he wanted her to love him.

That night, he reappeared at Carls Country Buffet. Welcome back! Kristi beamed. She set four plates in front of him after leading him to the table. I hope that pretty soon, four will become five! She winked as she filled his glass. Kristi wasnt his waitress that night; Michelle was back.

Piling his plate for Round One, Joel sat down. Mmm, hot creamy pasta, creamed spinach, homemade meatloaf with a sweet sauce. Corn and peas, rough-cut fries, pork chops, applesauce, stuffing, rolls. Bite by bite, his stomach began to bulge, the waistband began to pinch, the belt hed foolishly worn began to strain. He loosened the belt a notch and piled his plate again.

As the sweet, salty, savory, and crunchy foods delighted his tongue and slid easily down his throat, his bloated midriff swelled ever larger. He loosened his belt another notch. Another  to Hell with the belt. He unbuckled it and the sides slid away from each other. He undid the button on his pants. Creamed corn, green bean casserole, candied yams, potato half, another potato half, corn on the cob, another roll, some more meatloaf. His distended belly swelled,
aching and tight. He stood with great difficulty, bracing himself on the table, and waddled to the dessert table. Blueberry pie, still warm. Peach cobbler, homemade strawberry ice cream, huge brownies studded with walnuts, pound cake. 

Stuffed to bursting, Joel was too full to move, too full to even lean back to ease the discomfort of his hugely distended stomach. Belt long since undone, button popped, zipper down, the button and buttonhole sat far away on either side of his enormously swollen stomach, bloated, stretched tight, painfully taut. As if from a distance he felt Kristi take his wallet from his hand, then return it. Dimly he stumbled to the car. In a daze he drove home. Fell into bed. Rolling over onto his painfully distended midriff, he let out a belch. Did the paint peel? He wouldnt have been surprised.

The next morning was a repeat of the previous one. He staggered to the scale, feeling as he did the start of love handles around his waistline. Since when did his boxers pinch so bad?

One. Seventy. Three. One pound? Was that all? Well, these things took time.

Joel went to Carls Country Buffet every night, and Kristi encouraged him to eat until he was ready to burst. Within a month, the belt long since discarded, Joel found that he had to lie down to zip up his jeans. The instant he stood, the roll of his burgeoning belly oozed over the waistband.

He bought larger pants. Within five weeks of his first visit, his waistline visibly thicker, he actually winked at Kristi at the hostess stand. She winked back. He was up to six plates now, although he couldnt manage to finish all six plates every night.

After six weeks, Kristi finally allowed a date. Ill come to your place, she insisted. Joel cleaned the apartment until it shone.

The doorbell rang, but it wasnt Kristi. It was a teen-ager standing there with six  six!  pizza boxes. These are from a Kristi, the boy said. Theyre paid for.

Joel took the boxes and set them on the kitchen counter. The doorbell rang again. This time, it was Kristi. Hope you like pizza! she said brightly. She allowed her gaze to slowly slide down Joels expanding frame. He was up to One. Eighty. Five, as the talking scale put it, a gain of 19 pounds in six weeks. That was an improvement, but a little slow to Kristi.

Opening the first box, Kristi said to Joel, Let me tell you a secret. Carl is my dad, and this is the nineteenth Carls Country Buffet chain. I work here as a hostess just because I get bored if I dont work, but I get a share of the profits, which are, well, pretty big! She laughed at the pun. Heres the deal. Ill move in with you and support you if you promise to be a big boy for me. OK?

Joel, his mouth full of pizza, thought, share of the profits  support you  big boy  support you  big boy 

But! Kristi was saying. Tonight is a test. Eat every bite, plus"  she revealed a grocery bag  "these two bakery cakes  then, Im all yours.

All mine, all mine, all mine, Joel thought. He hastily swallowed. Bring it on, he challenged. Kristi winked and laughed as she poured him a tall glass of Coke.

Joel ate and ate and ate. The first pizza slid right down. The second pizza did the same. He unbuttoned his jeans and leaned back on the sofa. His stomach began to bulge. He ate half the third pizza, paused for breath. Down went the zipper, and Kristis gentle hands began to massage his distended and aching belly. The rest of the third went down the hatch. Chew. Swallow. Burp. Chew. Swallow. Ooof. Chew. Swallow. Oh God no more, Joel thought. He was stuffed to within an inch of his life. Massively bloated and aching, his swollen abdomen throbbed. Chew. Swallow. Chew. Swallow. Ugh. Burp. Burrrp. Thats my big boy. Number four was gone, then number five. Mechanically, Joel ate and ate. You did it! Excited, Kristi shook his shoulders back and forth. Ohhh, dont shake me, Joel mumbled. Time for cake, Kristi announced. Joel wanted to quit, bail, give up. But one look at Kristis shining eyes and his cock had other ideas.

Somehow, some way, first one cake disappeared into his rapidly expanding gut, then the second cake went down. Kristi helped Joel to his feet and he thundered toward the bathroom. She helped him balance on the suddenly tiny scale. One. Ninety. Nine. Kristis face registered disappointment. Joel belched hugely. The scale whirred again. Two. Zero. One. 

Suddenly Kristi was kissing Joel, soft and long. Youre mine now, big boy, she purred. That okay with you?

Joel answered with his cock before he answered with his mouth. It was very okay indeed.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 16, 2006)

Please write more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with Frenetic..more please!:eat2:


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, folks! I am Big Beautiful Dreamer, and I have a few more stories posted on the board via WG Story Drone before I finally clued to how to join ... I have also added two new stories, "Here Goes Nothing" and "Just for Once." Both are along the same lines as "Carl's Country Buffet."
Again, thanks for the kind words and for taking time to post. Legitimate feedback of any kind is always welcome.
Yours, BBD


----------

